# Engine bay cleaning



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I now most people don't clean their engine bay, mind you to be honest looking at most cars around not many folk clean their cars that much. However I have made a start on mine and this is how I have it so far.










I can get rid of the grease etc as I have some cleaner for that, but can I ask what do people use to clean areas such as Exhaust heat shield, alloy pipe and throttle bodies etc.


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

Things like the heat shield I would probably remove and scrub with a Brillo pad and APC all depends if you want clean or polished??
Alloy can be tricky as anything too acidic can mark or even eat away at it! 
Looks good whatever man!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Vimpyro53 said:


> Things like the heat shield I would probably remove and scrub with a Brillo pad and APC all depends if you want clean or polished??
> Alloy can be tricky as anything too acidic can mark or even eat away at it!
> Looks good whatever man!


I have attacked most of the engine bay with engine degreaser and copious Poorboy's APC. Things like the heat shield I would like to polish. There are also a alloy pipes in the engine bay that I would like to polish also.


----------

